# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Vẻ đẹp đáng kinh ngạc từ  lâu đài cổ Casa Loma - Canada

## hangnt

Casa Loma là một lâu đài cổ được kiến trúc sư nổi tiếng E.J. Lennox thiết kế và xây dựng ở thủ đô Toronto, Canada vào năm 1911 – 1914. Viện bảo tàng hấp dẫn và nổi tiếng này thu hút đông đảo du khách đến tham quan và tìm hiểu.


Điều đầu tiên mà du khách không thể không trầm trồ khen ngợi Casa Loma chính là nét kiến trúc Gô-tích độc đáo. Những chi tiết chạm khắc tinh xảo của lâu đài luôn là điểm thu hút đặc biệt.

Du khách có thể tản bộ thư giãn và chiêm ngưỡng cảnh đẹp bên trong lâu đài nằm trong khu vườn xinh đẹp rộng 5 mẫu Anh. Ngoài ra, ở đây còn có một đường hầm nối liền Hunting Lodge và The Stables để bạn tìm hiểu.


Vì lâu đài Casa Loma có lối kiến trúc Gô-tích độc đáo và nhiều góc nhìn đẹp nên nơi đây đã trở thành địa điểm lý tưởng để các nhà làm phim sử dụng làm phong cảnh nền cho phim của mình. Bạn có thể thấy được hình ảnh lâu đài Casa Loma tráng lệ qua các bộ phim nổi tiếng như X-Men, Strange Brew, Chicago, The Tuxedo, Warehouse 13, The Pacifier…


_Nguồn:  PhunuOnline_

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Đệp lộng lẫy
Nhìn vừa có nét cổ điểm vừa có nét hiện đại
Mình thích nhất màu của tòa lâu đâì này  :love struck:

----------


## dulichnt

Giống như một bộ phim co  tích

----------


## showluo

Chưa được đi tham quan lâu đài nào cả
Hi vọng được sang châu Âu tham quan quá

----------


## thitkhotau

trong này toàn ma thui . đi nó bóp cổ chết  :cuoi:

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Tuyệt đẹp
Đúng là công trình kiến trúc pro

----------


## thientai206

Tây có nhiều lâu đài đẹp nhỉ, VN mình có mỗi cung đình Huế  :Frown:

----------

